# Craftsman 315.25070



## Sawdust68 (Aug 12, 2018)

Hello all, I recently picked this router up at the flea market. I should have inspected it closer. The guy was too quick when I offered $10. Anyway there is a crack in the housing next to where the setscrew and thrust button goes. Will have to repair that and the locking lever, spring and bushing are missing. Oh the screw still there. This looks like the little brother to my 315.17480. Does anyone Know where i might find parts or a unit for part. In its day was this a good router. I plan was to put it a router table. Thank you for any help.


----------



## Cherryville Chuck (Sep 28, 2010)

Wayne your best bet is probably finding another old one with good parts. You could try ereplacemnetparts but your chances aren't good. Most stuff for those old Sears routers is no longer available. Both routers were made by Ryobi which explains why they are similar.


----------



## Sawdust68 (Aug 12, 2018)

Thank you Charles for your advice. I'm still tinkering with one I bought. It ran ruff so I disassembled it and found the front bearing damaged. The bearings are Nachi. I reached out VXB a Nachi distributor and neither bearing is available. They offered replacements, but the grease speed rating of the front replacement is only 14000 rpm. The router is rated at 25000 rpm. Of course you can no longer find specifications on the old bearing. The rear bearing they offered is fine,28000 rpm. On another website I found a bearing similar to the old one and the replacement, but in the specs they mention oil and grease rating speed. My old bearing P/N's are: 6001Z (rear), and 6003NSL (front). VXB offered me, 6001ZZE and 6003-2NSE. These rating have me confused. Can one guide me in the right direction. Thank you for any help.


----------



## Saturn (Feb 23, 2020)

Hey Sawdust68, are you still trying to get that Craftsman router going? I have a 315-25070 - used to be my grandfather's. It is missing the bottom plate (I think it was used on a router table) but nothing is cracked on it. Maybe between the two you could make one good one? You can have it for whatever it costs to ship.


----------



## DaninVan (Jan 1, 2012)

Sawdust68 said:


> Hello all, I recently picked this router up at the flea market. I should have inspected it closer. The guy was too quick when I offered $10. Anyway there is a crack in the housing next to where the setscrew and thrust button goes. Will have to repair that and the locking lever, spring and bushing are missing. Oh the screw still there. This looks like the little brother to my 315.17480. Does anyone Know where i might find parts or a unit for part. In its day was this a good router. I plan was to put it a router table. Thank you for any help.


Somebody _else_ might give you $15 for the parts...grab it!


----------



## Sawdust68 (Aug 12, 2018)

Hello Saturn,

I got it going. Some JB weld on the crack and its good. Found bearing and brushes. As a matter of fact a small tool repair shop sold me the brushes out of a Craftsman skill saw. Then decided the saw wasn't any good without brushes so I got the whole saw for $20. The saw model is 315.27780. Then top it off I found a company that had the right size brushes for the router and all I had to change the ends. So, thank you for the offer.

Wayne


----------



## Sawdust68 (Aug 12, 2018)

Oops. I meant circular saw.


----------



## elliotboney (Jan 29, 2021)

Sorry to bump an old post but i just got the same router a little while ago and got it running but have that same crack where the set screw is. I tried JB weld but it didn't hold through a single use. Any tips on getting it to set right?

Also I am trying to figure out what kind of bushing to get for an old craftsman dovetail jig, will universal ones fit this router?

Thanks for the help!


----------



## jaguar1201 (Feb 4, 2015)

I have several of the 25070 routers: one mounted on my Sears router crafter; one on my Sears router table, two for hand routing (saves changing router bits); one partially disassembled for parts. I plan to sell all of my shop equipment during this year due to my medical issues. If anybody wishes to start a private conversation to purchase any of above mentioned set-ups, contact me.
Rick


----------



## old55 (Aug 11, 2013)

Welcome to the forum Elliot.


----------

